# Ballpark



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

I have pictures of a muskie that I released last year. I am starting to seriously consider a reproduction mount. Can someone give me a BALLPARK price for a 48" muskie reproduction. I don't want to break any rules on advertising, so if someone knows a good place to get this done perhaps send me a PM? Thanks


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

That fish is a hog. You are looking at over $700 for a mount like that. It will be in the ballpark of $14-$25 per inch for a repo. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Chris is dead on with his price


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes,it would be $768


----------

